# St. Croix premiere spinning rod.



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

St.Croix premire 6" 6 ,1 piece rod ,medium power,fast action . 6-12lb ,1/4-5/8oz. Made in usa.$50 or trade for aquarium saltwater equipment.

Located in norfolk close to airport.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ever make it to SC, by chance?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

No sorry.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sold please delete


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Was the item sold on here? There appears to be no posting stating "I'll take it."


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Thus rod was posted on Craigslist as well.. surprised it lasted thus long for the asking price.


----------

